# Skeleton face cane



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Helle everyone,

This maple stick who previously had a bid ugly burl in the middle of the stick. So I decided to try something new with an axe. After a 2 or 3 shot this skeleton face appeared. So I drill to holes for the eyes and couple shots of knife here and there. I need to finish the top and maybe it will be fine like that..?...anyway have a nice day!,

Frankie.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice!! Must be what the carved spirits look like when they die.......


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice one rdemler...!


----------

